
Possible one-syllable words - pavel_lishin
https://www.jefftk.com/p/possible-one-syllable-words
======
gus_massa
Why the number of codas is more than twice the number of onsets? English is
not my native language, so I can write but I lack some intuition.

Perhaps it's something like in the word "width",

in the article is separated as: w-i-dth onset="w" nucleus="i" coda="dth"

but it can be separated as something like w-i-d-th onset="w" nucleus="i"
coda="d" shush="th"

so some codas can be further separated as a main part and a shushing
part?????????

~~~
qbrass
You can, and most likely would, do that, but they can't because it would split
the word into two syllables so they're choosing the usage that would keep it
monosyllabic.

